# سؤال بخصوص النانو سليكا



## محمد حسن توكة (25 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كنت اريد اعرف معلومات عن النانو سليكا من حيث تركيبته الكيميائة وهل متوفر ام لأ فى مصر وحدود سعره كام؟
وشكرا


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (1 ديسمبر 2014)

طب بلاش النانو عاوز اعرف السليكا مسحوق او تراب ابيض او االكربون الابيض


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (1 ديسمبر 2014)

*نانو سيليكا - اضافات لمكونات الخرسانات - مكون سليكا على ما اذكر مطحونه
يروج منتجيها - عن فوائد لها تخص الخرسانات - منها توفير كمية الاسمنت المطلوبه فى الخلطه
وذلك منذ فتره ولا ادرى ان كانوا نجحوا فى تسويقها هنا ام لا.
اسأل عنها شركات التعدين ( المحاجر ) او اضافات البناء - عن وجودها - من عدمه*


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (1 ديسمبر 2014)

نعم النانو سليكا هو السليكا البودر المطحون وله درجات نعومة ولما بسال عليها تقريبا مش بلاقى حد عارفها اصلا ونادرا لما حد يعرفها وايضا الكربون الابيض او فيما يسمى ابيض اسود الكربون تقريبا ومحدش بيبيع منه قطاعى كلها جملة باطنان وشركات تعدين كبرى فقط


----------



## gaml111 (10 ديسمبر 2014)

very well


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (11 ديسمبر 2014)

السليكا هي sio2 و تتواجد بنسبه حوالي 99% في معدن الكوارتز و يتم طحنه حسب النوعمه المطلوبه للصناعه و يختلف سعره حسب درجة النقاء و النعومه المطلوبه


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (11 ديسمبر 2014)

الف شكر استاذى الغالى احمد عثمان
ممكن بقى تكتبلنا عن مسحوق الالومينا واستخداماته وانواعه كلها ان امكن


----------

